# Smoked Candy Cabbage [Qview]



## buck futta (May 9, 2010)

Well I got this recipe from my dad a couple weeks ago. He learned it from an old toothless guy at a BBQ competition at the old casino he used to manage. This was extremely simple and amazingly tasty.

Take equal parts of butter and dark brown sugar, we used 1 cup of each and pack them into a cored out cabbage. The deeper you core it the better the old man said, and he was right. Foil it completely and throw it on the smoker, took about four hours for about a four pound head.

Taste was really sweet and similar to maple syrup as my father described. You'll just have to try it for yourself to believe it! We're now planning on doing at least one of these every weekend until we cannot stand cabbage any longer!






















Enjoy and please leave some feeback if anyone has ever heard of this before!


----------



## rbranstner (May 9, 2010)

Oh I bet that is good. I would love to try that.


----------



## jamminjimi (May 9, 2010)

No feedback but intriuging all the same. LOOKS Good!!!


----------



## wl_kb3 (May 9, 2010)

Sounds good. Ive done many of them just without the brown sugar. I will definetely have to try this.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 9, 2010)

Definitely something I haven't seen before, but I think it's worth giving a try.


----------



## treegje (May 9, 2010)

]Yummy looking' eats


----------



## daddyzaring (May 9, 2010)

Did it still get a smokey flavor with being completely wrapped in foil?


----------



## caveman (May 10, 2010)

I love cabbage.  I must try this soon.


----------



## rdknb (May 10, 2010)

going to have to try that next weekend


----------



## buck futta (May 11, 2010)

A little bit, we had to double wrap it about an hour in because it sprung a leak. I think next time I'm going to try leaving the top open a tiny bit to see if it will pick up a little bit of smoky flavor.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing... might add this to my next smoke... looks awesome!


----------

